# Today's view



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I just don't know what to say. Reject sticker listed the violations as "Too much to list."

NM to K&T open wire joints in attic. Found 3 like this.



Guy must have squeezed the nuts on a squirrel to get this hole chewed open for the service conductors.


200 amp main panel. Don't mind the branch circuits leaving through the top of the panel.




And the service.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I said it before and I will say it again, you operate in the realm of a third world country enclave right here in the USA.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MTW said:


> I said it before and I will say it again, you operate in the realm of a third world country enclave right here in the USA.


right, there are no hacks up north either.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BuzzKill said:


> right, there are no hacks up north either.


Plenty but you guys seems to have the market cornered on them. :laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

MTW said:


> I said it before and I will say it again, you operate in the realm of a third world country enclave right here in the USA.


It's the inner city of Memphis, what else can I say.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> It's the inner city of Memphis, what else can I say.


What's the backstory on this? Looks like someone attempted a service change, and then you got called.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

The same guy started a job on the next street over. It was a fire job, small and isolated, but he installed the same brand 200 amp panel, spliced a #10 to the service neutral before landing it on the bar. Wires were just as sloppy.

He had 1 8/3 HR leaving the panel at the bottom and in the kitchen there was a box cut in the wall with 8/3 coming into it, but neither end was connected. He did the same with the 2 kitchen circuits.

Edit: HO fired him and I got called in to bid and then do the work. Got my rough in and service release yesterday.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

MTW said:


> What's the backstory on this? Looks like someone attempted a service change, and then you got called.


HO pulled a meter put back permit (safety inspection), apparently it passed but the inspector said that a permit needed to be pulled for a 200 amp panel.
This guy used to work for us as a helper about 7 yrs back. He talks office into pulling a permit for the 200 amp panel. States over the phone that it is all good, just need the permit.
Office gets a phone call yesterday from the inspector and I will just say that it did not go well. This inspector had just got through inspecting my work around the corner which was what I had just cleaned up after this same guy.
So I went there today to see what mess he did this time.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Your office pulled a permit for him?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> HO pulled a meter put back permit (safety inspection), apparently it passed but the inspector said that a permit needed to be pulled for a 200 amp panel.
> This guy used to work for us as a helper about 7 yrs back. He talks office into pulling a permit for the 200 amp panel. States over the phone that it is all good, just need the permit.
> Office gets a phone call yesterday from the inspector and I will just say that it did not go well. This inspector had just got through inspecting my work around the corner which was what I had just cleaned up after this same guy.
> So I went there today to see what mess he did this time.


Wow….just wow. :no:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

MTW said:


> Wow….just wow. :no:


I know. I warned against this on several occasions.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

BuzzKill said:


> Your office pulled a permit for him?


Would you believe me if I said no?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd rather stick a fork in my eye than let someone use my name on anything.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

BuzzKill said:


> I'd rather stick a fork in my eye than let someone use my name on anything.


He is suppose to be back there tomorrow to make corrections. I am going to go by there too. If you don't see any posts from me tomorrow evening, I will be at 201 Poplar.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

The hack that did that is going back to fix it?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> He is suppose to be back there tomorrow to make corrections. I am going to go by there too. If you don't see any posts from me tomorrow evening, I will be at 201 Poplar.


Let me google street view that. :whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BuzzKill said:


> I'd rather stick a fork in my eye than let someone use my name on anything.


I'm with you on that. I did it once and I never will again.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> I just don't know what to say. Reject sticker listed the violations as "Too much to list."
> 
> NM to K&T open wire joints in attic. Found 3 like this.
> 
> ...


What could go wrong there?:laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

BuzzKill said:


> The hack that did that is going back to fix it?


I will find out tomorrow. If he does complete it, it will be to code under my supervision with a payment. Or, I will complete it at my rate. We meet tomorrow.
We cannot cancel the permit since it has been inspected once, so we are at this stage in the game.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> What could go wrong there?:laughing:


:laughing:

I for one am not entertained. I never liked this guy. He is a compulsive liar and a thief. He worked under me when he was with our company and I kept telling the boss for the longest that he needs to go. It took him filling up his truck with fuel one weekend at the station our company has an account with to finally get the boss to see that he is a thief.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

aftershockews said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I for one am not entertained. I never liked this guy. He is a compulsive liar and a thief. He worked under me when he was with our company and I kept telling the boss for the longest that he needs to go. It took him filling up his truck with fuel one weekend at the station our company has an account with to finally get the boss to see that he is a thief.


...and so he gives the guy a green light on a permit years later? Your boss suffering from dementia or anything?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

BuzzKill said:


> ...and so he gives the guy a green light on a permit years later? Your boss suffering from dementia or anything?


I cannot go there. Will explain at a later date.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> I cannot go there. Will explain at a later date.


Do yourself a favor..keep it off the forum and send the details by PM to those who want to know. :thumbsup:

Otherwise MTW will call you a drama queen....a title he reserved for me. :laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

When the hell are you going to get off your ass and get your god damned contractors license? Why do you keep subjecting yourself to this same goat rodeo over and over again. You do the estimating, billing, all the work, fix other crap, provide your own work van, tools, ladders, trailer, etc. Your boss is obviously an idiot that is using the crap out of you. He is getting all the profit, is paying your garbage, and the only reason he is still involved is because he has a license. The boss's daughter still leeching off the company too?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> When the hell are you going to get off your ass and get your god damned contractors license? Why do you keep subjecting yourself to this same goat rodeo over and over again. You do the estimating, billing, all the work, fix other crap, provide your own work van, tools, ladders, trailer, etc. Your boss is obviously an idiot that is using the crap out of you. He is getting all the profit, is paying your garbage, and the only reason he is still involved is because he has a license. The boss's daughter still leeching off the company too?


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I like the use of the 2" plastic bushing in the third picture, WTF is that supposed to be doing???? lol


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

JohnJ65 said:


> I like the use of the 2" plastic bushing in the third picture, WTF is that supposed to be doing???? lol


There is probably a 2" PVC MA just above the panel that he could not get to drop back in, but then again I don't see the lock nut. EDIT: The KO's are not even removed for 2". Dude must be on crack!

I was hoping to catch him over there today but didn't. He may have bailed but then again it has been raining all day so far.

I would like to know the whole story on this one. One inspector came out and passed the safety inspection. The green sticker is on that new meter can, but it was flagged for not having a permit for the 200 amp panel? That is a 125 amp socket.:blink:

A different inspector came out and red tagged the panel.

I met with the HO yesterday and asked him if the panel was installed before or after the safety inspection and he told me after. So now how did code enforcement get involved?


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

It looks like branch circuits are coming out of the meter socket. Maybe there was an outside panel on this house at one time, or the last one was a meter/panel combo.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

JohnJ65 said:


> It looks like branch circuits are coming out of the meter socket. Maybe there was an outside panel on this house at one time, or the last one was a meter/panel combo.


The meter is double tapped for a dryer circuit. #10. This house has code violation written all over it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> Do yourself a favor..keep it off the forum and send the details by PM to those who want to know. :thumbsup:
> 
> Otherwise MTW will call you a drama queen....a title he reserved for me. :laughing:



Aftershock isn't 1% the drama queen that you are. :whistling2:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> :sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> I'd rather stick a fork in my eye than let someone use my name on anything.


Except a winning lottery ticket.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

From what I found out today. The safety inspection was done prior to changing out the original panel. That is why it passed. When POCO came out to install the meter they saw the 200 amp panel and told them to get a permit and inspection before they would install the meter.

The guy who installed this panel is going to make all the corrections including upgrading the service to match the panel and we will get paid up front for me to inspect/test the work prior to calling in for a final. Plus payment for me to meet with the inspector.

He is going to have to go to MS to get a 200 amp socket since unless he is a licensed EC, he cannot get one here. POCO issues ours unless we purchase from the supply house. HD does not sell meter sockets here.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Vascarelli said:


> This has probably been asked, but I am too lazy to read. Why help somebody cheat the system when it means less money in your pocket?


Good question. I would have never pulled the permit in the first place.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> I just don't know what to say. Reject sticker listed the violations as "Too much to list."
> 
> NM to K&T open wire joints in attic. Found 3 like this.
> 
> ...


You sure run into some interesting crap every now and then.:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> You sure run into some interesting crap every now and then.:laughing:


Nothing gets by you, does it?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Nothing gets by you, does it?


.:no:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> You sure run into some interesting crap every now and then.:laughing:


What do you mean "every now and then"? This is an everyday occurrence for me.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Vascarelli said:


> This has probably been asked, but I am too lazy to read. Why help somebody cheat the system when it means less money in your pocket?


After further discussion this morning with the office, the HO is either going to pay us up front to correct this work or we are going to try and cancel the permit and they can get someone else.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Vascarelli said:


> Good plan, in my opinion.


I showed her the pictures.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> I showed her the pictures.


I thought all your jobs were cash jobs?:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> I thought all your jobs were cash jobs?:whistling2::whistling2:


:sleep1:

Anyways, HO told office to cancel the permit. Guess they didn't like the price and terms.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> :sleep1:
> 
> Anyways, HO told office to cancel the permit. Guess they didn't like the price and terms.


Time to also notify the AHJ when you cancel that permit.... and when the HO goes through a few more hacks and failed inspections....charge them triple your original quote.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I will find out tomorrow if she was able to cancel the permit. I did drive by today and noticed someone was working on the service. I will let it just run it's course.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> I will find out tomorrow if she was able to cancel the permit. I did drive by today and noticed someone was working on the service. I will let it just run it's course.


Do you ever work on any descent projects?:001_huh:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Do you ever work on any descent projects?:001_huh:


Sure, when working for the GC's. Installed floor heat in an upstairs bath yesterday.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, this should work.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is another one I found yesterday.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> Here is another one I found yesterday.


WOW! another masterpiece...:laughing:


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> Here is another one I found yesterday.


 Hey, how'd y'all get pass ma dogs?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Why are they using what appears to be CH BR panels and Homeline breakers? Must be a disease? Who needs romex clamps?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

wendon said:


> Why are they using what appears to be CH BR panels and Homeline breakers? Must be a disease? Who needs romex clamps?


I have no idea. I hope this customer lets me correct this.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Is that aluminum Romex?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

MTW said:


> Is that aluminum Romex?


Yes, these houses were built in the late 60's. Most all had 150 amp split buss panels.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> Yeah, this should work.



Is that a glowing connection? 


Everything else you've posted so far pales in comparison to this. Im not kidding.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

meadow said:


> Is that a glowing connection?
> 
> 
> Everything else you've posted so far pales in comparison to this. Im not kidding.


That's red thhn

I believe the connection had already burnt loose under the wire nut. CU to AL :thumbsup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> That's red thhn
> 
> I believe the connection had already burnt loose under the wire nut. CU to AL :thumbsup:


Dissimilar metals , a winner every time!


~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> That's red thhn
> 
> I believe the connection had already burnt loose under the wire nut. CU to AL :thumbsup:


Hopefully burnt loose. At least the wire nut wont flame inside a plastic box.


----------

